# My two pigeons: I don't know what breed one of them is.



## GlitterPigeon10 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ok, I posted this in the wrong spot before, lol.

Julie is the one on the top, and Romeo's the one on the bottom. I don't know what breed of pigeon Julie is?
(This pic. was from a couple years ago)


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

She looks like a "show homer" to me. But I'm not an expert on breeds 
I think they call it a German Beauty Homer?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

show homer!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Julie looks like an American Show homer/racer or mix, that is just my guess. 

I have a show homer and her head profile looks different.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

The top one appears to be an American Show Racer. 
Show Homers have a less pronounced beak and wattle.
German Beauty Homers have more of a hook and larger wattle.


----------



## wcspinner (Jan 3, 2010)

*Pigeon ID*

First one is a Show Homer, second looks like either a common pigeon, roller, or possibly a tippler, would need a better pic to ID it. 

Rick

www.rickmeerolles.com


----------



## GlitterPigeon10 (Apr 3, 2010)

I just looked that up and it looks JUST like her!! Thank you guys sooo much .
I'm pretty sure Romeo's a common pigeon .


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*The first bird is an AMERICAN SHOW RACER,IT IN SHOW PEOPLE TALK A DILUTE SILVER i CURRENTLY HAVE ONE JUST LIKE IT IN MY LOFT. Sorry about the Caps just didn't hit the right key on the key board.As for the second bird well it looks like a Feral Pigeon.*GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Keith C. said:


> The top one appears to be an* American Show Racer. *
> Show Homers have a less pronounced beak and wattle.
> German Beauty Homers have more of a hook and larger wattle.





george simon said:


> The first bird is an* AMERICAN SHOW RACER*,IT IN SHOW PEOPLE TALK A DILUTE SILVER i CURRENTLY HAVE ONE JUST LIKE IT IN MY LOFT. Sorry about the Caps just didn't hit the right key on the key board.As for the second bird well it looks like a Feral Pigeon.GEORGE


Thank you both (Keith and George) for confirming that, I knew that wasn't just a show homer!


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

You're welcome. I had just spent the day at a friend's place that has and shows American Show Racers, Show Homers and German Beauty Homers, so I was up on my identification.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

To me with the shape of that head look kind of prehistoric--don't know---but that second one sure looks like a checkered wild pigeon--beautiful birds...c.hert


----------

